# Psychometric Protractor



## mp57078 (Mar 12, 2017)

Does anybody know if there is such a thing as a psychometric protractor?  I'm wanting a clear plastic protractor with the SHR listed on it instead of degrees.  I finding that I lose a lot of accuracy trying to transpose the SHR printed on the charts.


----------



## spacebanjo (Mar 12, 2017)

I asked a similar question a while back.

Received a very good response from Justin-Hawaii:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 13, 2017)

I've never heard of one, but I will say that a good ruler will come in handy.  I also took a larger format chart with me to the exam that allowed for better resolution.   There is a thread on here where several are linked.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 13, 2017)

I've seen psych protractors at my previous office.  Seems like the older HVAC guys had them.  I don't know if you can still purchase it or whether it's allowed on the exam.


----------



## mp57078 (Mar 14, 2017)

Well I ended up loading the chart protractor into cad and finding all of the angles.  Attached is a image of the protractor with angles, if anyone is interested.


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 15, 2017)

Couldn't you just print out the protractor for your particular psych chart on one of those overhead transparencies at Kinkos?


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 16, 2017)

^^^^  I think it would be considered loose paper on transparencies.  Has to be bound?  I would also have to be custom for each chart as the horizontal and vertical scales may differ from chart to chart.


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 21, 2017)

Plastic is loose paper?


----------

